# fare grandi numeri



## damoskito

Bonjour, 

pourriez-vous me dire s'il existe un équivalent de l'expression "fare (grandi) numeri"?

Le passage en question:
_Claudio Luti riceve in eredità da Giulio Castelli la convinzione che la forza di XXX stia prima di tutto nella centralità del prodotto, nella capacità di coniugare innovazione e qualità puntando a *fare grandi numeri *con oggetti destinati a durare nel tempo. _

Mon essai de traduction:
_Claudio Luti hérite de Giulio Castelli la conviction que la force de XXX réside avant tout dans la place centrale du produit, dans la capacité à joindre innovation et qualité en visant *de grandes performances *avec des objets conçus pour durer. _

Sachant qu'a priori, "faire du chiffre" ne collerait pas ici, pusique les objets sont destinés à durer...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## matoupaschat

Je dirais quand même que cela équivaut à lancer de grandes séries de production (et par conséquent, à espérer vendre beaucoup) tout en produisant des objets de qualité, faits pour durer.


----------



## damoskito

Merci Matoupaschat! Du coup je vais mettre quelque chose du genre "en visant à *produire/vendre *en masse".


----------



## Nunou

In effetti credo che _fare grandi numeri_ corrisponda un po' a tutte le cifre importanti per una ditta: alti volumi di produzione/vendita, cifra d'affari, guadagno ecc.

Forse potrebbero funzionare anche espansione/consolidamento del mercato.


----------



## damoskito

Ciao Nunou! infatti non ci avevo pensato, "expansion" potrebbe andar bene secondo me. Grazie!


----------

